# Tendon/joint problems



## Skankatron Ltd (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok. So I have two problems. I'll probably end up getting this checked out by an MD or something, but seeing as my time is SUPER crunched, I though I'd see if I could find results here first from people with similar experiences.

 1. When I was doing pushups one day, my right shoulder started popping. It doesn't really pop like cracking one's knuckles, per say, but feels like something kind of underneath the collarbone. It's not painful, or anything, and doesn't necessarily feel like tendons, but more like a couple  bones or something snapping past eachother. It only occurs in my right shoulder and only when doing the up part of a pushup.

 2. Ever since I started stretching my right hip, the tendons (three, to be exact) move around a lot. That is they snap back and forth, for instance when I'm kicking. It's no problem now, but it's annoying and doesn't really feel like it should be that way.

 Thanks a million in advance,
 -Julian


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 7, 2005)

1) I have almost the exact same problem in my left shoulder.

I was told by 2 chiropractors that I had a lot of scar tissue in that area that only gets aggrivated when I excercise with a "pushing" movement.
 Bench presses can be a major pain for me,but by the next day its gone.
For me,I have had 2 major injuries in that shoulder,but they were 11 years apart and the last was 12 years ago.
I am in the process of looking into x-rays and an evaluation,which may take some time.If you get to it first,please let me know what you find out!
 What I have found to give relief is by using glucosamine and cod liver oil.
When I use it,no problem,but when I stop,the problem persists after a while.
So I'm not sure............

As for 2.....
Ya got me on that one so far.

I am sorry I couldn't be of anymore help,but your first prob has intrigued me since you are the first person I have come across with the same problem I have.Good luck to us both I guess!


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 7, 2005)

If you find out, please let us know.  I have a popping in my right shoulder too.  It started from doing low pushup/plank holds then going up in to updog (Yoga) and it is aggravated by doing my regular 100 in TKD.  But I feel a pop, under the clavicle too.  TW


----------



## Aqua4ever (Apr 7, 2005)

Can't help you with 1, although I do occasionally feel it, I kind of try to ignore it. Usually that's what ends me up in trouble though  
As for the hip, I can be a little more use. Its more then likely your tendons have stretched more then something..ok I'm not good at remembering specifics. But, you should strengthen your glutes and sourrounding muscles. If it continues to snap you put yourself at risk for inflammation, I ended up in Phsyio for a couple of months as kicking became to painful.  
Good exercise 1) Lie on the ground on your side, bad hip up. Do sets of 10 leg raises making sure your leg is going up in line with your hip. Start with around 2-3 sets and work up. If you have leg weights, slowly add them in. 
2) Lie on your stomach (this one feels kind of silly, but its good) squeeze your heels together for 10 ish seconds, release, then bend your knees, separate them a little, and repeat. Start with 2 sets of 10 if you can, and work up. 
Hope this helps some
Aqua


----------



## Skankatron Ltd (Apr 7, 2005)

mmm... Unfortunately the shuolder thing doesn't really sound a lot like my problem. See, in mine it's more near the collarbone. It doesn't even hurt (ever), it's just annoying. I have never injured my shoulder and it was caused either by pushups or those shoulder excercises where you raise weight upwards in pretty much a straight line. It also could be from adding in hand stand pushups, though I don't think this is the case as I am fairly strong.
Thanks for the advice Aqua. I'll try that and see how it works. My legs are fairly strong, and my right tendons are still not as flexible as the ones in the right, which makes me suspect it isn't exactly the case you say it is. But I'm willing to try it.
Anyhoo... If anyone else has any suggestions for these things? I'm trying to strengthen my rotator cuffs, and that MIGHT help....
Thanks for all the replies!
-J-mizzle


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2005)

My left shoulder/clavicle area also pops, but only when I do pullovers. It doesn't hurt, but the popping can be annoying. The only way I have found to minimize the popping is if I move my body over an inch or two more to the right. Strange.  I don't recall injuring my shoulder either, so I am not sure of the cause for the popping.

  - Ceicei


----------

